# HYSTEROSCOPY SERUM ATHENS



## lisaandady (Feb 5, 2012)

After 5 failed IVFs due to recurrent implantation failures we are now off to Serum Athens for Hysteroscopy 4th November 2015. 
Anybody able to offer their own experience or doing the journey themselves?


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

There is a whole thread dedicated to serum hysteroscopy think it's well over 300 pages long so you can read until your hearts content  
You'll find it listed under Greek clinics x ps I also did the serum hysteroscopy and it is very thorough, given your history make sure you do all tests, chicagos etc whilst you are out there, you may also want to check out the immunes section on this forum loads of stuff related to serum there too x


----------

